# Secarropas de 110v a 220v



## walbar (Jun 13, 2012)

hola tengo un secarropas de USA trabaja con 120 v pero tiene dos fases de 120 v y una tierra en argentina se usa 220 a 240 v y si utilizo un transformador solo me dara una faze de 120 v asi q*UE* el motor me funciona pero la resistencia no calienta suficiente casi nada alquien puede dar una solucion para q*UE* funcione correctamente gracias por su ayuda


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 13, 2012)

son dos fases de 110 volts, o sea que son 220 entre fase y neutro.
puedes probar con un transformador de 220 sin prender las resistencias, o bien conectarlo directo.
ahhhh en argentina tenes fase, neutro , y tierra (aterrizada o descarga), es el cable verde y amarillo por seguridad


----------



## walbar (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola, el transformador solo me da una fase de 110 v ,y la resistencia no me funciona, por q la resistencia funciona con dos fases de 110 v, y al tener una sola entrada de 110 v,solo trabajo el motor, gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 14, 2012)

puedes poner el modelo y marca del susodicho?, si tienes el circuito mejor....


----------



## mcrven (Jun 14, 2012)

walbar dijo:


> Hola, el transformador solo me da una fase de 110 v ,y la resistencia no me funciona, por q la resistencia funciona con dos fases de 110 v, y al tener una sola entrada de 110 v,solo trabajo el motor, gracias



Hola...

Esas secadoras funcionan de la siguiente forma:

1.- El circuito de las resistencias es el único que requiere 220V.
2.- El circuito de control: motor, electroválvulas, contactores o electrónica; funcionan con 120V.

Requieres del transformador solo para alimentar la circuitería de control.

El primario del mismo a la línea de 220V, del secundario, un cable debe ir al conector de tierra, el otro a uno de los dos terminales de 220V.

¿Cómo identificarlo? Conecta el primario del transformador solo a los 220V de la línea. NO CONECTES LOS 220V A LA SECADORA. Conecta un cable del secundario a la tierra de la secadora. El otro cable del secundario lo pones a uno de los tornillos o contactos de 220V de la SECADORA. Ahora deberás pulsar el botón de arranque y, si estuviese conectado en el contacto correcto, la secadora debería arrancar. 

NO VA A CALENTAR. 

Si no arranca cambia la conexión del cable al otro contacto de 220V y vuelve a arrancar que, de seguro, ya debería andar el motor.

OJO: el motor de las secadoras made in USA, suele ser de 1/2 Hp; por lo tanto requiere de un transformador de unos 500 VA o superior.

Ya identificada la conexión del transformador, solo te queda conectar la línea de 220V junto con el primario del transformador a los conectores de la secadora.

Si me es posible te mando un diagrama.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2012)

walbar dijo:


> Hola, el transformador solo me da una fase de 110 v ,y la resistencia no me funciona, por q la resistencia funciona con dos fases de 110 v, y al tener una sola entrada de 110 v,solo trabajo el motor, gracias



No es del todo necesario que montes un transformador.

ES SUFICIENTE CON UN AUTO TRANSFORMADOR: Solo la bobina primaria con toma central.

La toma central deberás conectarla al NEUTRO o tierra, como suelen decirle.

Saludos:


----------



## sartomer (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola 
Buenas noches

yo vivo en Argentina y me traje de USA un secarropas electrico GE DSKS433EBWW
, 220 Volts 60 Hz
pero no me funciona, me han dicho que es por que la corriente en Argentina es 220 volts monofásica de 50 Hz y la de USA es bifásica, que me sugeririan hacer?
es necesario cambiar el transformador? tienen plaqueta esos equipos? hay que cambiarlas tambien?

muchas gracias por adelantado
Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 9, 2013)

Si es de 220 V por mas bifásica que sea te tiene que funcionar. Lo de los 60 Hz no te influiria mucho, salvo en la velocidad del motor. Fijate bien en los fusibles, las coneciones, etc. No necesitás transformador ni otra cosa siempre que tenga dos cables de alimentación. Ahora bien, si es en serio bifásico, no podrás hacerlo andar a menos de estudiar todo el circuito y ver como acomodar todo. Muchos equipos hogareños de mucho consumo en USA se conectan a 220 V pero como una monofásica.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Si es de 220 V por mas bifásica que sea te tiene que funcionar. Lo de los 60 Hz no te influiria mucho, salvo en la velocidad del motor. Fijate bien en los fusibles, las coneciones, etc. No necesitás transformador ni otra cosa siempre que tenga dos cables de alimentación. Ahora bien, si es en serio bifásico, no podrás hacerlo andar a menos de estudiar todo el circuito y ver como acomodar todo. Muchos equipos hogareños de mucho consumo en USA se conectan a 220 V pero como una monofásica.



Revisen el post Nº 5 del hilo y acostúmbrense, cuando lean un hilo, se hace de principio a fin.


----------



## sartomer (Abr 9, 2013)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda
Mrcevn
Disculpa la ignorancia mia, pero que es el primario y el secundario de un trasnformador? La verdad es que no tengo idea pero si me pueden dar unos tips puede que empiece a tratar de ver como hacerlo funcionar

Muchas Gracias


----------



## sartomer (Abr 10, 2013)

Gracias mrcven
La especificación de lasbconexiones que hay aue tenera para conectar el secarropas son  para corriente de 220 volts y 30'Amperes o sea 6.6 KWatts
Un autotranfo de 500watts no es chico?
Sds


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2013)

mcrven dijo:


> Revisen el post Nº 5 del hilo y acostúmbrense, cuando lean un hilo, se hace de principio a fin.



en forma resumida,
alimentacion bifasica = 220 para el motor ,solo 110 volt para la etapa del control





sartomer dijo:


> Gracias mrcven
> La especificación de lasbconexiones que hay aue tenera para conectar el secarropas son  para corriente de 220 volts y 30'Amperes o sea 6.6 KWatts
> Un autotranfo de 500watts no es chico?
> Sds



no es chico porque si la el transformador solo alimenta la etapa de 110 volt y el mayor consumo se lo lleva el motor,
a releer el documento #5 y sobre todo a entenderlo 

PD:
   30 amperes no es mucho?que es un secarropas de los gigantes?


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 11, 2013)

Mirá, poné atención a lo que te escribo en esta oportunidad. No puedo perder el tiempo para ver lo que se les ocurre a los demás. Yo te explico con conocimiento de causa aunque no conozco ese secarropas. 
Loa norteamericanos no son estúpidos al diseñar algo y se deben allanar a sus leyes.
Ese secarropas tiene una bruta resistencia para calentamiento. ( Si no tiene resistencis, aclaralo que rumbeamos para otro lado) Las resistencias en todas partes son monofásicas. Alli las conectan al 220.
Y hasta se me ocurre que el motor tambien es monofásico como el transformador que seguramente lleva para la lógica del control. Necesitás un tester y alguien que lo sepa usar y que se sepa mover en algún aparatejo como ese. Y medir los voltajes: en la resistencia seguro hay 220 y para eso no necesitás ningún transformador. Se lleva a los 220 nuestros y listo. En el motor se pueden encontrar con varios hilos o dos solamente. La cuestión es medir sus voltajes. Si solo llegan 110, es monofásico y allí le ponés el autotransformador. Solo allí, separado de la alimentación de la resistencia. Si es bifásico, usá el autotranformador con sus tres terminales. El que use el tester seguramente sabrá como conectarlo. Si no lo quieren conectar para no quemarlo, entonces habrá que usar el ohmetro juiciosamente. Chau y suerte.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 11, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en forma resumida,
> alimentacion bifasica = 220 para el motor ,solo 110 volt para la etapa del control
> 
> 
> ...



Don Lemur y demás: Las secadoras de USA llevan a 220V solamente las resistencias. Los 110V se usan sólo para la parte de control y el MOTOR que suele ser de 1/2 HP.


----------



## sartomer (May 1, 2013)

Muchas Gracias a alquileslor y a todos por las explicaciones, saludos.


----------



## sartomer (May 5, 2013)

Estoy por conseguir el circuito del secarropas, en cuanto lo tenga lo posteo 
Sal2s


----------



## sartomer (May 6, 2013)

este es el circuito del secarropas,

L1 y L2 hay 240 volt

L1 y N hay 120 Volts
el motor es de de  ¼ HP – que trabaja a 1725 RPM, 115 Volts – 4.8 amperes 60 Hz

ahora si... teniendo yo -10 de conocimiento de Electicidad, como lo conecto ?
ya tengo un autotransfo de 750W- y de ahi en adelante? perd'on por lo pesado, pero es la unica forma de aprender (leyendo y preguntando) - saludos


----------



## aquileslor (May 6, 2013)

Bueno, espero te ayude: El punto medio del transformador va a: L N
Una punta del trafo va a : L 1
La otra punta va a : L 2
En cada punta del trafo : 220 V.
Es fácil y no podrás equivocarte. Suerte.


----------



## Purban (Jul 17, 2014)

sartomer dijo:


> este es el circuito del secarropas,
> 
> L1 y L2 hay 240 volt
> 
> ...



Hola, pudiste conectarlo, yo estoy en la misma situación que vos, desde ya gracias


----------



## opticap (Sep 1, 2014)

Tengo el mismo problema, me traje una secadora de Estados Unidos que dice atrás: 110v /220v 60Hz, como no me funcionaba conseguí un transformador 110v neutro 110v, pèro ahora me da un código de error (FE) que significa error de frecuencia, acá en Uruguay hay 50hz y no 60 hz como hay en Estados Unidos.
Alguien sabe como hacer?? o como desconectar ese sensor que detecta la diferencia de frecuencia? los demás electrodomésticos que traje funcionan sin problema.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2014)

La frecuencia ya no se puede cambiar si no es con un variador de frecuencia...que igual es mas caro que una secadora


----------



## FedericoJoaquin (Sep 6, 2016)

Pido disculpas por levantar este tema pero quiero quitarme mi duda, con respecto a lo que lei hice este circuito, es esta la forma correcta de conectar la lavadora para que funcione correctamente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2016)

FedericoJoaquin dijo:


> Pido disculpas por levantar este tema pero quiero quitarme mi duda, con respecto a lo que lei hice este circuito, es esta la forma correcta?



Es la forma correcta ¿ De hacer que cosa ?


----------



## FedericoJoaquin (Sep 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es la forma correcta ¿ De hacer que cosa ?



De conectar la secadora que alla funcionaba a 110v al tendido electrico de aca que es 220v. ya edite mi mensaje para que se entienda mejor.


----------



## FedericoJoaquin (Sep 6, 2016)

Digamos que de los 110v que salen del trafo conecto unicamente la fase?


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 6, 2016)

FedericoJoaquin dijo:


> Digamos que de los 110v que salen del trafo conecto unicamente la fase?


  Hola, no trafo, AUTOTRAFO, OJO A LA MASA QUE TRAE DE FÁBRICA DESDE EL CABLE BLANCO, hay que cortarla sino te electrocutas, se le hace una masa comun, la cosa levanta 15/20 amp para calentar


----------



## FedericoJoaquin (Sep 9, 2016)

Perdon que insista pero quiero sacarme todas las dudas, es por un trabajo y no quiero dudar a la hora los bifes digamos. El neutro que va en la bornera N es el que viene de los 220v o el que sale del autotrafo? el otro neutro que queda es el que va al tornillo de tierra?


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 9, 2016)

postea el modelo exacto de la maquina o el circuito electrico


----------



## FedericoJoaquin (Sep 9, 2016)

La secadora es una Samsung DV 456. En otros foros leyendo veo que no se debe conectar de ninguna manera la resistenia a 220v, ya que estan unidas al motor que va a 110v. en el manual no hay niguna parte con el circuito electrico. Puedo enviarlo por mail para quien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 9, 2016)

Aca te adjunto el manual de servicio, esta maquina es una maquina muy moderna,no se hasta donde te llega la experiencia con este tipo de maquinas,no es para que le metan mano aficionados, la conversion implica el desarme completo de la maquina para injertarle y fijarle  en el interior el autotrafo 220/110 1000 VA ,que debes mandar a hacer a medida por las salidas largas(1,20 mts)   para poder conectarlo desde adentro.El otro problema (desconozco en esta maquina en particular)son los posibles problemas con los 60Hz que me esta aquejando con los lavarropas y nunca me lo cruze en secadoras, habria que conectarlo desde afuera con un autotrafo SIN CONECTAR EL CALENTAMIENTO (air fluff),para probar si la electronica no te reconoce el ciclaje,habria antes que desconectarle  el neutro empalmado en el cable blanco para que no te de una patada, donde queda Kingston?



Como al modelo que posteaste le faltan letras interpreto que se trata de una maquina que calienta por elctricidad no por gas.
Una mas para probarlo de afuera los 110 van entre el negro y el blanco y el rojo queda libre.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 10, 2016)

Hola, mira lo que creo que primero tienes que hacer es ver si la usarla en 50Hz no te tira error, cosa muy común ya que no se cual es el motivo porque una resistencia o un motor a inducción funcionarían igual incluso si tendría un variador de frecuencia para el motor... sera como la protección de zonas de los dvd XD


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 11, 2016)

El problema no es por los circuitos de potencia (110v) el problema debe estar en la primera etapa del arranque de la electrónica, en el lavarropas yo aisle toda la parte de potencia y así y todo no arranca la plaqueta porque se protege, no estoy seguro pero me parece que lo de las zonas lo hacian por software


----------



## GuilleArg (Sep 26, 2020)

Buenas noches estoy teniendo el mismo problema con un secarropas LG modelo DLE3733S lo traje de USA y ahora estoy viviendo en Argentina pero aun no lo pude conectar 
si alguno pudo solucionar el problema o sabe de algun tecnico que lo pueda instalar se lo agradezco saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 26, 2020)

GuilleArg dijo:


> Buenas noches estoy teniendo el mismo problema con un secarropas LG modelo DLE3733S lo traje de USA y ahora estoy viviendo en Argentina pero aun no lo pude conectar
> si alguno pudo solucionar el problema o sabe de algun tecnico que lo pueda instalar se lo agradezco saludos



Segun lei el manual (muy por arriba) dice que puede conectarse a 240Vca pero 60Hz, y en Argentina usamos 50Hz. Puede que no sea problemas, pero mas probable que si.
Mejor lee el manual que te vino, o la etiqueta del equipo, si no aclara nada, como 110/220Vac 50/60Hz, entonces vas a tener que asesorarte de algun equipo para adaptar, o con el servicio tecnico oficial de LG...


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 29, 2020)

Saludos a todos, me trajeron una lavadora beko modelo wre 7511 xww porque la importaron de Rusia y evidente mente no trabaja en Cuba porque es 50Hz y aquí hay 60Hz. Ese problema quedó solucionado poniendo un oscilador de 50Hz en la pata del arduino que tiene como micro, la bomba de agua quedo solucionada aumentando la relación V/Hz que alimenta el motor con un transformador. El problema empieza a la hora de centrifugar, que trabaja a velocidad de lavado y no aumenta las rpm, es nueva que la saque de la caja así no tiene los problemas comunes de carbones, correa, desagüe y demás. Si tienen alguna idea soy todo ojos gracias. No veo la hora de salir de esto. Muchas gracias.
No es un arduino es un atmel 128A para el caso.


----------

